# Holset vr6-t parts list



## Scooz (Sep 20, 2010)

I would like some opinions/help building this. Going on a 12v mk4 vr6 with 181k, running 6psi AT FIRST (until i can get a built up motor, lsd, clutch, etc.) so its relatively tame as to not blow up. 

Turbo- Holset HX40 16cm. (Slow to spool so it's not such a shock to my trans.)
Intake manifold- stock for now
Exhaust Manifold- Kinetic or ATP
Downpipe- not too sure, 2.5" kinetic most likely
Wastegate- Tial 38mm with 6psi spring (obviously)
4" MAF
BOV- not too sure, Tial or HKS
Piping
Gonzo tune
36# injectors
oil feed and return lines
Tapped oil pan
And all the gaskets/hardware


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Search for the holset user thread. I posted a bunch of info in regards to holset specific setups.


----------



## Scooz (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah i read all 20 pages last night after work lol. I think the hx35 would spool too fast but the hx40 14cm or 16cm would spool slow and steady and since in only going to 6 pounds its not going to be a shock to the drivetrain. Im just having a hard time finding the turbo. And i believe it has the t4 flange correct? Im looking at picking up the kinetic used or atp clone t3/t4 manifold.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

get a REAL tune


----------



## Scooz (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah i was thinking that too, but to be honest everyone has to start somewhere and his track record is flawless. Nothing but good responses.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Do a little research first.


----------



## Filthydubber (May 7, 2007)

Scooz said:


> Yeah i was thinking that too, but to be honest everyone has to start somewhere and his track record is flawless. Nothing but good responses.


I guess its not hard to have a flawless track record when you copy other peoples tunes that took years to perfect.


----------



## Scooz (Sep 20, 2010)

Point made. Ill look into c2. any other opinions?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

United Motorsport, or Eurodyne maestro. Eurodyne doesn't have it listed, but im 99% sure he does them for me7 ecu vr6


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Scooz said:


> Yeah i read all 20 pages last night after work lol. I think the hx35 would spool too fast.


HX35 with a larger hotside, especially at 6 psi will not be too agressive in spool and will not kill your trans either.


----------



## Scooz (Sep 20, 2010)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> United Motorsport, or Eurodyne maestro. Eurodyne doesn't have it listed, but im 99% sure he does them for me7 ecu vr6


:beer: Will give them a call



V-dubbulyuh said:


> HX35 with a larger hotside, especially at 6 psi will not be too agressive in spool and will not kill your trans either.


:thumbup: seems they are more common to find used too, though is my best bet to look in classifieds for them as opposed to buying them from a company online? Considering I can't find a legitimate site selling them. Also would a 12cm housing do the job?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Scooz said:


> Also would a 12cm housing do the job?


6psi is tame, 12-14cm you should be fine.


----------

